# Bird netting



## SundownVineyard (Jul 10, 2018)

It looks like Ill have a decent little harvest on my 2 year old vineyard, so I wanted to get netting set up asap. I have seen a type of netting that attaches to the trellis wire and can be left there tied up until you need it and it can be unraveled and wrapped around or dropped over fruit zone. I am having trouble finding this now. Any suggestions of where I can get this???


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Orchard Valley Supply has a wide range of netting for your needs.


----------



## SundownVineyard (Jul 10, 2018)

jgmillr1 said:


> Orchard Valley Supply has a wide range of netting for your needs.


Im looking on there, but not seeing the type of netting that come with ties for attaching to trellis wire. What am I missing here?


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jul 10, 2018)

I've never worked with side netting, so I have no idea how it is normally attached. Since my vines are TWC, I drop a net over the top and cinch it closed under the vine onto the lower wire with small, bright red zip ties. There may be a more sophisticated solution but zip ties work for me.

You could also check out https://www.spectrellising.com/. They respond quickly via email or phone. I've bought some large nets from them this year that are not available at Orchard Valley and I think they are a lower cost with the same quality. They may have the 1-meter wide side nets you are looking for. Don't know about the ties


----------



## GEM (Jul 10, 2018)

Side netting is what you need. Orchard or Spec Trelis have it in various widths. I hog clip the net to a wire just below the cordon. You could also attach it to your drip line wire. That is permanent. You use C clips to tie it up to a catch wire or together above your fruit zone. After harvest, when you have dropped the side netting, you can roll the netting up around the wire you hog tied it too and secure the roll ups with 11 inch zip ties. Hope this helps.


----------



## SundownVineyard (Jul 10, 2018)

jgmillr1 said:


> I've never worked with side netting, so I have no idea how it is normally attached. Since my vines are TWC, I drop a net over the top and cinch it closed under the vine onto the lower wire with small, bright red zip ties. There may be a more sophisticated solution but zip ties work for me.
> 
> You could also check out https://www.spectrellising.com/. They respond quickly via email or phone. I've bought some large nets from them this year that are not available at Orchard Valley and I think they are a lower cost with the same quality. They may have the 1-meter wide side nets you are looking for. Don't know about the ties


Thanks!


----------



## SundownVineyard (Jul 10, 2018)

GEM said:


> Side netting is what you need. Orchard or Spec Trelis have it in various widths. I hog clip the net to a wire just below the cordon. You could also attach it to your drip line wire. That is permanent. You use C clips to tie it up to a catch wire or together above your fruit zone. After harvest, when you have dropped the side netting, you can roll the netting up around the wire you hog tied it too and secure the roll ups with 11 inch zip ties. Hope this helps.


Thanks!


----------



## GEM (Jul 10, 2018)

Side netting works best with VSP trellis systems or similar. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## SundownVineyard (Jul 10, 2018)

GEM said:


> Side netting works best with VSP trellis systems or similar. I forgot to mention that.


Right. I have VSP, Mid Wire and Top Wire. I figured I could attached netting to a lower wire on the TWC trellises and wrap it over the top, and attach it to a catch wire on the VSP and MWC and drop the netting to cover the fruiting zone. Does this sound like a good plan. Thank you for the help!!!


----------



## GEM (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes, I think that will work. Normally, the netting is attached to a wire below the fruit zone so that when you drop the netting, I.e. untie the C clips from the upper catch wire, the netting drops down out of the way of the fruiting zone. You can then just roll it up and attach to the lower wire. The only issue I see with your method will be that the netting will be in the way a bit and in the leafing area.


----------



## SundownVineyard (Jul 10, 2018)

GEM said:


> Yes, I think that will work. Normally, the netting is attached to a wire below the fruit zone so that when you drop the netting, I.e. untie the C clips from the upper catch wire, the netting drops down out of the way of the fruiting zone. You can then just roll it up and attach to the lower wire. The only issue I see with your method will be that the netting will be in the way a bit and in the leafing area.


I think I see what you mean. So on a VSP/MWC, the netting would be attached to the first set of catch wires and dropped down to cover the fruit. On a TWC, the netting would be in the way if attached to the fruiting wire? This is why on my TWC vines I was thinking I would attach netting to the lower wire I used to support the vines while they were small, pull it over the top and wrap it all the way around the vine. I think youre saying that this might be a pain because it would be wrapping around all the vegetative growth?


----------



## Karl (Jul 11, 2018)

My vines are TWC. I just throw the netting over the top and it covers the entire vine from top to bottom on both sides. I typically do some pruning before i do this, but when the vines begin ripening they also slow down growing so covering the canopy isn't a problem. No need to attach anything.


----------



## GEM (Jul 11, 2018)

Sundown, your plan sounds good. I was trying to say that attaching it to lower wires and then draping it over is best. In our area we have to close the netting all up with clothespins or C clips or the birds get under the nets and do their deed. They are a real problem. Sometimes one will get in and trapped in the netting. Then I have to look our for rattlesnakes or coyotes going after the trapped birds. The joy of wine growing.


----------



## SundownVineyard (Jul 12, 2018)

GEM said:


> Sundown, your plan sounds good. I was trying to say that attaching it to lower wires and then draping it over is best. In our area we have to close the netting all up with clothespins or C clips or the birds get under the nets and do their deed. They are a real problem. Sometimes one will get in and trapped in the netting. Then I have to look our for rattlesnakes or coyotes going after the trapped birds. The joy of wine growing.


Ok cool. I have a lot of birds too, so I was planning on doing the same. I am also going to use reflective tape on the posts to help deter birds. I question how well they work though, so netting them tight is key.


----------



## BigH (Jul 12, 2018)

SundownVineyard said:


> Ok cool. I have a lot of birds too, so I was planning on doing the same. I am also going to use reflective tape on the posts to help deter birds. I question how well they work though, so netting them tight is key.



fwiw, I use a combination of over the top netting and bird scare tape tied to the netting every 8 feet or so. Was pretty happy with the outcome last year. Only had a bird get inside the net one time. That happened a half dozen times the year before. Hard to say if it was tape or a better job of netting. Either way, I plan to repeat this year.

H


----------



## GEM (Jul 13, 2018)

I use over the top netting on my hedge pruned Zin. It works fine, it I find that I have to carefully close any openings in the netting when I pull the two sided together at the bottom. Otherwise, the darn birds, at least my birds, will find their way in any opening. I had read somewhere that bursa would generally not get into the vines from openings at the bottom, but that sure is not true for my birds. If some birds get in and caught, I then have the coyotes ripping the netting apart trying to get at the caught birds. Thus I have trashed netting. Oh, the fun of being a wine grower!


----------

